# Question about table saws,...



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I have #2
It's crap
I can't wait until it breaks and I can replace it
Well, breaks enough to warrant replacement
Pieces started falling off the first day I used it

It took a few hours and massive modification (removal of safety stuff, elongating adjustment slots) to get it even close to square
Which it still isn't btw, just closer
The measurements on it are a total joke, nothings within 1/2" or 5* of being correct

If it wasn't for the money, it'd have a little "accident" and fall off the truck tomorrow
...along with the Ryobi palm sander I used a few times
That thing stinks too

Am I being too subtle?
:laughing: 
Just in case you missed it, I don't particularly care much for the saw


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*slickshift*

You're funny...............


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...it's funny only because it's true yummy



Oh, by the way, have I mentioned how bad that table saw is?
It technically does cut, but so badly it actually creates more work for you
Wait, I think the word "cut" is not accurate
"Chews" would be much more accurate

It's not so much a tool as it is a loud, sawdust flinging, frustration machine


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

So I guess slick, that you are recommending the Ryobi? I just want to be clear that you would buy another one!:thumbup:


----------



## tribaloverkill (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok,... so the ryobi saw sucks but still,... my question isnt answered. Why would one have more HP then the other and is it because of the belt drive?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Although I suspect in the Ryboi's case, HP stands for something other than horsepower, it could be that the one manufacturer is listing peak hp, and the other operating hp
Don't know for sure with these two, but I have run into that many times


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Let's just say that in the 'industry' ... Ryobi is not considered to be a maker of 'heavy duty' tools. 
If you visit any woodworking tool/equipement stores or building supply warehouses...you won't find any Ryobi's....


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

If you want good value, and a great saw for the buck, check out Grizzly tools....if you have to have it now, the Delta is good also. But remember, the home centers do not neccessarily carry contractor grade saws...Delta has a cheap line they sell in the box stores....and they are cheap.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

If I had a choice between the Ryobi and Delta I would take the Delta Hands down. A 1.5 hp on 220 will serve you well.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

You may want to swing by woodnet, http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php in their power tools forum. Do a few searches. The collective knowledge there is more than anyone could absorb in a lifetime. Good advice here too. And, do NOT rule out Grizzly. At least get their catalog, its **** for tools.
See http://grizzly.com/ and http://www.grizzly.com/catalog_requests.aspx for a catalog.

I have this table saw from them.








http://www.grizzly.com/products/G1023S
It kicks but!


----------



## Remodeling (May 22, 2005)

Check out this cool saw. 

http://www.sawstop.com


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

ha! The hot dog saw! I hear its well built although at over 4 times the price of mine I'll just learn not to touch a spinning blade! Oh, I already did learn that.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Brik said:


> ha! The hot dog saw! I hear its well built although at over 4 times the price of mine I'll just learn not to touch a spinning blade! Oh, I already did learn that.


 
I clicked the link and read about how the sfety system works, then watched the video... 

...  WOW  .... THAT IS SO KEWL....

As soon as I saw it use it's safety system in the video, I thought = $$$$$$$$$


----------



## krazy johnni (Mar 4, 2007)

DON'T buy the crapobi what ever you do and it drives me nuts that they advertise saw's as having 4 or 5 horse power on a 15amp 120 breaker simple math tells us that 1.5 real horse power is all that you can have. A good saw with an induction motor should last you a life time unlike portable throw away saw's.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Are you sure you saw the Ryobi at Lowes? Ryobi was bought out by Home Depot and is a Home Depot brand made in China. Ridgid is Home Depot also, but higher quality and made in Taiwan.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

If it's a choice between the Delta and Ryobi for a shop saw, get the Delta. If you need to move this around from jobsite to jobsite, you most likely would buy one of the other portable saws. Ryobi is a once or twice a year type of tool. I have a couple Ryobi tools and they're not bad. My Ryobi hammer drill was 1/2 the price of others but I only need it once or twice a year.
The belt drive saw allows you to show a bit more blade than a direct drive saw, which is one shortcoming of my tablesaw.
I've got the cheapo Delta 1HP tablesaw with the solid cast table. For the money it's not bad. It always gives me straight cuts but I wish the table were bigger and it had a bit more power. It struggled a bit ripping through a 2x4 x 8' oak stick. It didn't burn but I had to slow down. Overall, I'm happy with it but it does have it's shortcomings. If I were to buy a new shop saw, I'd spend a couple more bucks and get the Grizzly that Brik has.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Speaking of Ryobi, I recently saw something at Home Depot that piqued my interest, although I did not buy it. Ryobi now has a *corded* drill driver with a clutch. What you see mostly now is either a cordless drill with a clutch, or a cordless drill without a clutch. I don't know why this is, but seems like Ryobi came out with something that broke the mold.

http://www.ryobitools.com/powertools/tool/d45ck/


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I cut a nice slot down my thumb last summer with a table saw. Thank God, I only had 1/8" of the blade coming up through the board! It still was a painful, bloody day!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't go too wrong with the Delta, Jet, Grizzly tools. Whether you go contractor grade or higher. Even the Sears "zipcode" saw gets good ratings.
Ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

zel said:


> I cut a nice slot down my thumb last summer with a table saw. Thank God, I only had 1/8" of the blade coming up through the board! It still was a painful, bloody day!


Ouch...sorry to hear of your experience Zel.

Check out the safety feature in this table saw, you will never seriously injure a finger again :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dl1Ba6U6Eo


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw a demo of this table saw technology on This Old House by Tom Silva. From what I saw, I don't trust that it will help much. Tom used a hot dog with his hand, and was moving it very slowly and had to slow down before the blade dropped into the table. Supposedly, parts needed to be replaced after this safety feature kicks in.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

That is awesome! 

I still dread using my table saw since last summer. 

I wonder if that aluminum piece is replaceable, once the saw digs into it?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Once the unit is triggered both the cartridge and the blade are gone. You have to buy another cartridge. I know where to get the cartridge. Don't know where the finger(s) store is though.
I don't own one of the Saw Stop saws, but I can get the cartridge.
Ron


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Once the unit is triggered both the cartridge and the blade are gone. You have to buy another cartridge. I know where to get the cartridge. Don't know where the finger(s) store is though.
> I don't own one of the Saw Stop saws, but I can get the cartridge.
> Ron




Problem is I wasn't impressed with the demo. It wasn't realistic. If it makes you feel safer, go for it.


----------



## mikim (Apr 12, 2007)

Brik -- is that the 1023? I've been lookin' hard even though it's real early. I'm currently building 480sqft inside a metal barn that will be a weekend apt. for 3 years then my woodshop after the house is built. BUT I'm lusting after the tools to fill it with now. The griz 1023 has my interest peaked.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> Problem is I wasn't impressed with the demo. It wasn't realistic. If it makes you feel safer, go for it.


Have no use for it. Have a Delta Unisaw and am quite happy with that.

The Grizzly 1023 has gotten excellent reviews. I have quite a few of their products and enjoy them all.
Ron


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, that the *G1023S *. Its great. I use a good blade (forrest WWII). Mine is the 220v, 3HP, right tilt version. I love the shop fox classic fence. 

I have a router table built into a home made extension table.
Info on the 1023 is here
http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=530000

Here is a picture of mine with the router table


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Have no use for it. Have a Delta Unisaw and am quite happy with that.
> 
> The Grizzly 1023 has gotten excellent reviews. I have quite a few of their products and enjoy them all.
> Ron


remember, you can't find replacement fingers in stores...


----------

